# How my betta behaves in moonlight



## R Diff (Jan 28, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n62bPCvEtJ4

No humans or fish were harmed during the making of this film :lol:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice work, I must try that with my fish I have a day/night mode on my LED


----------



## R Diff (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks hehe.. Yea, do that, they seem to enjoy nightlights, I still give my fish 6 hours of complete darkness tho


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That was nice! Good work! The end certainly woke me up! LOL :lol:


----------



## R Diff (Jan 28, 2016)

Hehe, I couldn't help myself 

Thanks


----------

